# Can you start a colony in July?



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello, I've been following this forum for awhile, and it's very informative. My fiancÃ© is very interested in starting to keep bees, and I'm thinking about giving her a colony and tools as a wedding present. However, I'm not sure if the timing will work. 

Can you start a colony in July (in northern Vermont)?

I'd give it as an early present, but we're moving from Pennsylvania to Vermont this July, and even if it's feasible to move to a bee colony, it hardly seems practical.

Would we be able to make it work with supplemental feeding or some other trick? Or should I wait until next year?

Thanks!


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

"swarm in july, not worth a fly" is the old saying


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

As an alternative you could give her all the other stuff that goes along with beekeeping and give her give her a hand written note good for two packages of bees next spring. Then you can get everything painted and figure out where you will put them at the new house. Moving can be stressful and a new marriage, in a new house. You will have plenty of other things to do to keep you both busy until then. 

I'm not sure how late you can start hives that far north. I'm from the deep south. Maybe some of the northern beeks will chime in.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

good idea, how about a couple of beginners bee books,

a full hive with stores might work, a swarm, split or new hive will not work in july here in southern virginia


----------



## Sunmo (Dec 29, 2004)

I thought it was "swarm in July...let it fly". 

I'm in western Washington. Doesn't get as cold here as it does in PA. Wet/moisture kills most of mine. Join a local bee keeper's Association. With the myriad of things that can go wrong raising bees, I think starting in July compounds them all. Wait until next year.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I would get them the equipment and some teaching dvds or books in July... with a certificate for the bees next spring.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You *can* get a couple hives built up from early July to freeze. You need to start with nucs, Lots of them sold in mid June here in Michigan. Put a big hive top feeder on them and use real wax foundation so they don't fiddle around excepting that plastic stuff. Keep the feeders full with 1:1 syrup so they will use it during the night comb building. In mid to late Sept. start giving them 2:1 syrup. 
Once they get 7 frames in the bottom deep filled out give them the second deep.
*It is a swarm in July let them fly.*

It is a very old poem from a day when people just couldn't afford feeding syrup and a swarm started then left on their own usally didn't make it. That isn't the way things are today. I have collected 2 swarms in September that have made it. I pulled a frame or two from enough colonies for them to have nearly enough winter stores and comb so the queen could lay the winter brood eggs in.

 Al


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for your wisdom! This is great information.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

I think building your supplies until next spring is a great idea along with joining a local bee club once you get moved. Starting in July in Vermont is going to miss a lot of opportunity to build reserve enough to make it through the winter. The bee club is going to be a big help with local information. One thing you can do if you really want to get started this year is to go ahead and start your hives now then move them in July. Once again the bee club may have different thoughts on this sooooo maybe a membership now to that local club is in order, perhaps they have a website or facebook page you could visit and ask questions.

Michael Bush's book is an awesome place to start for information and since you're starting from the beginning I just want to say that the composite hive bodies/supers are VERY nice and they don't rot.


----------

